# Advise needed on solar setup



## IAHawkeye (Dec 19, 2016)

I am teaching a science class and we would like to set up a solar system to run grow lights for our hydroponic lettuce area. I will be also purchasing new LED grow lights. Area that will need coverage is roughly 4' x 16'. I would also like to use a wind turbine setup to run pumps for both hydroponics and aquaponics systems. I have a total budget of between $3000 and $4000 to get everything I need. I would like to hear any ideas and suggestions you may have.
Thank you


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You need to know how much power you need, First step to any solar project. How much power do you need. From there you can work on how much it will cost.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Start with the grow lights, find some LED ones which match your needs, amount of lumens per sq foot and hopefully full or Multi spectrum (grow & bloom phasing). Once you know what the wattage if that will be your on your way. The other equipment, fans, pumps etc will also need to be calculated in for wattage used.

Once you know total wattage that will be required, add 25% (there is ALWAYS an addition that has to be added) and you have your base power load to what you have to build for.

TURBINES: This is a tricky area, it's not as simple as just chucking one up willy nilly and have it generate power. Wind / Air flow, buildings, trees etc affect them. Have a look at this article for info you need to know. https://www.solacity.com/small-wind-turbine-site-selection/ AND this very important Eye Opener https://www.solacity.com/small-wind-turbine-truth/ BTW: This guy is a Dutch Wind/Solar Engineer so he knows his stuff... and also the company I bought most of my solar kit from.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I've found that it costs between $2k and 2.5K per kilowatt hour you use to go off grid solar on small setups like this. And about 1.5 times that for wind. So when you figure out how many grow lights you need and how long they'll be on we can help with design.

WWW


----------



## IAHawkeye (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for you help already!! I will find the grow lights I want to use first and then get back here with that info.
Thanks again


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Mars Hydro has worked for me with no problem for almost 3 years of everyday use. Make sure you get one with at least 5w lights. These are some nice intro level lights and with two you could grow a lot of lettuce.


https://www.amazon.com/MarsHydro-Sp...72&sr=8-1&keywords=LED+grow+lights+mars+hydro


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> Mars Hydro has worked for me with no problem for almost 3 years of everyday use. Make sure you get one with at least 5w lights. These are some nice intro level lights and with two you could grow a lot of lettuce.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MarsHydro-Sp...72&sr=8-1&keywords=LED+grow+lights+mars+hydro


The 600 series one of them they claim is good for a 4x4 foot area. That means he'd need 4 of them at a cost of $560. Each using 265 watts. That would be 1060 WH for every hour they are on. Have a feeling he's going to need a much bigger budget or drastically downsize the project.

WWW


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Good one OneRadDad ! Mars makes very good lights... I was going to mention to IAHawkeye to be watchful careful, a lot of shlock dealers out there flogging junk. I'm somewhat out of date so did not make any recommends BUT folks who are using the new LEDS now can likely offer better & more accurate info.


----------



## IAHawkeye (Dec 19, 2016)

Steve_S said:


> Good one OneRadDad ! Mars makes very good lights... I was going to mention to IAHawkeye to be watchful careful, a lot of shlock dealers out there flogging junk. I'm somewhat out of date so did not make any recommends BUT folks who are using the new LEDS now can likely offer better & more accurate info.


This is why I came to you guys!!! I want to hear from people that actually do this, and not just sell them. I also agree we may have to down size some to make this happen. We have a smaller setup that is only 2' x 5' so maybe I could work with that. Thanks for great input and keep it coming haha!!


----------



## IAHawkeye (Dec 19, 2016)

This project is for 5th and 6th grade science students. We have already covered everything from seed, germination, growth, pollination, and harvest using traditional gardening/growing, hydroponics, and aquaponics. I am wanting them to take what we already know and develop a sustainable system incorporating solar and wind energy. I guess the size of the project isn't as important as what they will learn from it.


----------



## IAHawkeye (Dec 19, 2016)

Would a system like this work? I would like to run two of the grow lights
https://www.amazon.com/Hybrid-Syste...1&sr=1-3&keywords=solar+and+wind+power+system
https://www.amazon.com/MarsHydro-Sp...=8-1&keywords=LED+grow+lights+mars+hydro&th=1


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

How many hours a day do you plan on running the grow lights? How much wind do you have? 

My guess is that system would keep them on for about 3-4 hours a day in the winter. Probably about the same in summer when the wind genny puts out less and the longer days solar puts out more.

Cons of that system is the inverter is way larger than you need and will increase the inefficiency of the system being that large. Also can't find any specs on it to say if it's any good. 

The charge controller listed as a hybrid and with the panels paralleled suggests to me it's a dump load controller. that brings up problems with the panels they used. They are 60 cell grid tie panels and not 24 volt nominal panels. A 24V panel should have a VMP of ~36 volts instead of the 31.5 listed.

I would suggest contacting a local installer in your area as many of them will assist and discount systems for school projects such as this because they know they may gain future customers through it.

WWW


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

You would be far better off building your own grow lights. All you need are some Cree LEDS, some aluminum flat stock to act as a heat sink, and a regulated LED Power supply. You can build your own grow light for about 1/4 of the cost of buying them. 

We start our tomatoes and pepper plants inside from seed and I made my own grow lights. 

Building your own LED lights can allow you to save a ton of money that you can put into other things.

If you're not trying to get the plant to flower (since lettuce doesn't flower), I don't think you need blue, just white and red. (you might want to double check that)

Most grow lights that are sold are designed for pot heads growing marijuana and they're tuned to specific colors for it. 

Here is the unit I build for about $30 Its 5 feet long and uses a piece of scrap aluminum tubing I had laying around.

As for your solar, we'll need to know how much power you require first.


----------

